# Nine Important facts



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Nine Important Facts to Remember as You Grow Older:

Number 9 - Death is the number 1 killer in the world.

Number 8 - Life is sexually transmitted.

Number 7 - Good health is merely the slowest possible rate at which one can die.

Number 6 - Men have two emotions: hungry and horny, and they can't tell them apart. If you see a gleam in his eyes, make him a sandwich.

Number 5 - Give a person a fish and you feed them for a day. Teach a person to use the Internet and they won't bother you for weeks, months, maybe years.

Number 4 - Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in the hospital, dying of nothing.

Number 3 - All of us could take a lesson from the weather. It pays no attention to criticism.

Number 2 - In the 60's, people took acid to make the world weird. Now the world is weird, and people take Prozac to make it normal.

Number 1 - Life is like a jar of jalapeno peppers. What you do today might burn your ass tomorrow.

...and as someone recently said to me: Don't worry about old age; it doesn't last that long.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like #2

.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Number 10 - Only real men eat bison testicles.

:mrgreen:



.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Number 10 - Only real men eat bison testicles.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> .


ah, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee

I'd like ta have a nickel for every time I heard that! 

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wyo - You would not have much money..........;-)


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Wyo Speaking of testicles what happened to the testicle festival in Woodruff? That was a good time and good eating.


----------

